# Peom I wrote i find it to be very good *it's about slaughter



## Flickergurl15

i like it. my horse was at the slaughter house. but my one friend rescued her.


----------



## joseylovesrain123

OMG!!! that's so sweet of your friend!


----------



## latte62lover

i agree but who ever voted for slaughter, im totally disgusted!


----------



## joseylovesrain123

i agree, that's shocking to me, i thought everyone on here was a horse lover, not a horse killer.


----------



## CrazyHorseChick

OMG! that was amazing, (it made me wanna cry...)

But yea, whoever voted for slaughter disgusts me completly!!! How could anyone be so crule???


----------



## Delregans Way

First of all....very good poem. And yes who ever voted for slaughter, should be ashamed! How discusting, cruel and just plain stupid! :evil:


----------



## bubba13

Then why have a poll?

Oh, and, this alternative is MUCH better, you're right.



> In the U.S. there are currently no horse slaughter plants in operation. But they do exist in Canada and Mexico, so horses are often crowded onto trucks for a long journey across the border. According to Sorvino, the trip is long and arduous. "They're not fed. They're not watered. They're not taken care of."
> 
> In videotape from the Humane Society of the United States, a horse is shown being prodded by a rifle before being killed by a shot in the head at a plant in Canada.
> 
> The Humane Society says conditions can be even crueler in Mexico. At one plant, a frightened horse is shoved into a small pen before being repeatedly stabbed in the neck. Callous workers can be heard cheering when the horse finally goes down.
> 
> "They're just dying in this barbaric, despicable and unconscionable way," says Sorvino's daughter, Amanda.
> 
> Ultimately, the meat is shipped overseas to butcher shops, many that even specialize in horse meat, and restaurants that have horse dishes on their menus.
> 
> While slaughter seems brutal, Jim Holt, the veterinarian at the New Holland horse auction, says if the horses weren't killed for food, thousands would simply be abandoned, and left to die a slow painful death. He tells INSIDE EDITION, "We feel that it's, at this point, a necessary evil."


http://www.hsus.org/pets/pets_related_news_and_events/grisly_end_for_horses.html :roll: 

Educate yourselves.

Now, American horses are being shipped across the borders on a long, hot, crowded, dangerous trailer, whereupon they're killed in a place with no animal cruelty regulations whatsoever.


----------



## Jennifermarie

Canada does have animal cruelty regulations.
i worked at the surrey spca for 2 years and there were tonnes of
horses that were at slaughter houses but were rescued.


----------



## tim

You know, the AQHA opposed the ban of horse slaughter in the US.

One of their biggest reasons was that they knew a US ban would not end it. It would only displace the problem to other nations where sanitation and humane regulations were non-existent.

There were other reasons, good ones too. 

Where most people go wrong though, is assuming that the AQHA supported horse slaughter. Not true. They simply opposed its abolishment in this nation. 

They still agree with everyone else, there are better alternatives for an unwanted horse.


----------



## Cheval

Urg. I hate slaughter so much. Words can't discribe how much I hate it.


----------



## Löhnr

**** nice poem. Got me right to the heart.


----------



## amandaandeggo

i also have a slaughter rescue horse . . . he was up for auction . . . my sisters trainer along with some of the barn moms got together and bought him for $400 . . . they vetted him when he got back to the farm and he had a broken coffin bone . . . he was 200 lbs under wieght and had the worst case of thrush she had ever seen . . . since he was unable to be ridden the trainer couldnt afford to keep him for long so she started to hunt for a new owner . . . my mom ended up making a deal with the trainer . . . she paid his board for a month and if he was sound st the end of the month she would buy him for what he cost them . . . $400 . . . and against all odds he was sound . . . not even a year later he was diagnosed with a very rare reaction to the rhino virus . . . he was one of three horses in the usa to have it that year . . . his own immune system began to attack his lung tissue . . . at one point he had a 105 degree fever and 15% lung function . . . he should have been dead . . . one night we began to talk about when and where we were going to put him down and how we were going to get out samples for the vet to try to find a cure for future horses . . . the next day his temprature was back down to 101 . . . he once again did the impossible . . . at that point the was severly under weight and was just an all around mess . . . the vet said she didnt know what he would be able to do after he full recovered . . . it was anywhere from a lawn decoration to just being able to be lightly worked to a full turn around and back to his self . . . he back to himself and hes the only one that made it of the three . . . hes in all of the new medical journals and he truely is a blessing


----------



## Kate and Paint

Ugh... slaughter is sickening. 

Very good poem though.


----------



## babyruth1984

I recently found out that the animal safari buys people's horses to feed to the animals. To me that's just wrong. The place I bought my girl from would take horses there for simple reasons like thrush. My friend bought a horse from the same place I did, it turns out that her horse was saved from the safari. Someone saw him being delivered and offered them money for him. I do not agree with any type of slaughters, it's horrible. I won't even eat beef,pork, or chicken except from a certain farm because of the way the poor animals are treated and killed. It's horrible.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

I almost cried when i read that. Just thinking about how a horse could love someone uncondditionally then that person send them off to slaughter it makes me quite upset.


----------



## LadyAshen

Slaughter is just an abominable thing. 

Breeders want it back to drive the prices of horses up so they can make money.


----------



## BuckOff41570

I'll vote for it. I'll vote for it every single time. 
No, the slaughtering of our beloved friends isnt the reasoning behind my vote. The alternative is far far worse than the swift deaths they recieve in a slaughter house. The other option is starving. To death. Would you rather sit back feeling as though you saved hundred and thousands of equine lives, only to watch them wither away from a lack of food and care? 
Yes, the industry has taken a major hit with the lack of horse slaughter. But rather than going after the slaughter houses, perhaps the attention should be redirected to the source of the problem. Over breeding. Perhaps breeding should be regulated rather than slaughter. 

Bottom line. Slaughter houses are not the problem here. Those who appose it rarely have a full understanding of the true situation at hand.

Call me disgusting,disgraceful,heartless...But reality is what it is.


----------



## nascarcats

Last week I read an article in the USA Today about a sheriff deputy who came upon 11 horses that where walking down the road. It was obvious that the horses had been turned out of their pasture to fend for themselves. Abandoned bascially. I was not aware of how bad the problem was until I read the article. Abandoned horses are on the rise - USATODAY.com 

It is happening all over the States. The people who let them go are hoping they will join the wild horse bands, but sadly that is not the case. The wild horses end up killing the domesticated. 

Don't get me wrong I am not for slaughter but there are alternatives, people just don't choose them. However, far as I know, the slaughter houses were a little more humane here than the ones in other countries. I don't know that there will ever be a right answer to this problem.


----------



## x3ethx

ii find horse slaughter sick.. n this girl was arguiin with me on youtube about slaughter saying how she sent her horse there the other night cuz she cudn't be bothered with her... ii went thru the roof


----------



## CJ82Sky

This is a tough discussion to have. I'm against slaughter in principal, and the way it was handled both in the US and CAN and MEX. The UK seems to have a much better way of slaughtering with use of an actual gun rather than a captive bolt gun that often in the US slaughterhouses would miss, or fail to kill the horse completely, and the horse would just go on to still have their throat slit and be bled out. Terrifying experience for an animal as aware as a horse.

Even worse are the conditions both before and up to point of slaughter, where horses are often transported for hours with no food or water, and packed into overcrowded lots. Without having any regulations around this, horses are now shipping farther in worse conditions, and they are not regulated b/c they are shipping out of the US.

I am by no means FOR slaughter, in a perfect world. I believe people should be required to have a license to breed, especially for people breeding more than 3 or 5 foals a year or something like that, and breeders that aren't responsible and won't take back a horse they bred if it falls on hard times, should lose their license. There should be regulations. There need to be enforceable laws on horses going to slaughter in or out of this country. There needs to be an alternative means or support structure for unwanted horses other than leaving them to starve or turning them loose - this is more common than you may think. There also needs to be more education - as I've seen SO many horses at auction in tack, with manes and tails braided, where I'm SURE people thought oh I can't afford my horse so I'll send it to auction and make him look all nice and pretty and then someone will buy him.

In this economy the stark reality is there are more horses than there are viable homes. The issue is not are we for or against slaughter. The issues is what can we do within reason to manage the equine population? The answer lies within a combination (imo) of breeding regulations, funding for rescues that have met certain standards and guidelines, and more regulations for unwanted horses. We need to look at it in multiple ways as it's not a simple problem. We need to address the large population of unwanted horses now, and determine a viable, practical solution, be it through rehoming and government funding for rescues, or something. We need to manage the upcoming / future population to ensure that the issue doesn't continue to grow. And we need to think in a more global perspective because all the laws in the US won't stop a horse from shipping to Mexico unless we have looked at the problem holistically. Banning horse slaughter doesn't stop horses from being killed. We need to address the problem, not the symptom.

That said - what I've seen in auctions and kill pen lots is horrible. Anyone who says otherwise, hasn't been honest or honestly seen what REALLY happens out there.


----------



## smrobs

bubba13 said:


> Then why have a poll?
> 
> Oh, and, this alternative is MUCH better, you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> Grisly End for American Horses | The Humane Society of the United States :roll:
> 
> Educate yourselves.
> 
> Now, American horses are being shipped across the borders on a long, hot, crowded, dangerous trailer, whereupon they're killed in a place with no animal cruelty regulations whatsoever.


Thank you bubba. Most people believe that horse slaughter is wrong because they are our beloved friends, yes? How many other species are killed for our consumption every day; cattle, chickens, pigs, goats, sheep, etc. I don't see anyone calling you cruel for eating these things even though Muslims believe that pork is the dirtiest meat and unfit for human consumption; or in India, some religions revere cattle as the embodiment of their god. There is one temple in either Asia or the middle east where mice and rats are allowed to run everywhere and it is unthinkable to kill one because they are revered and considered holy but that doesn't stop you from setting mousetraps in your house and poison in your tack room does it? Just because you don't believe in something doesn't make it wrong. I don't see you talking bad about people in Laos and Taiwan for killing and eating dogs (who are considered "man's best friend"). As long as the animals are dispatched quickly and humanely, then I am all for slaughter. Because until people wake up and stop breeding unwanted animals, there will be thousands more starve and die every day. That is one reason why I think they should re-implement it in the US and be monitored by the ASPCA or some other organization to ensure no undue stress or pain to the animal. They should use screening programs to ensure that sound, sane, trainable horses are not sent to slaughter but to rescue operations or put up for adoption. And sadly, not all horses fit those criteria and are therefore usually considered useless. I am not trying to start a fight, it just kinda chaps me that people automatically think I am cruel for believing in slaughter.


----------



## LadyAshen

If you think you are right, what do you care what I or anybody else in cyberspace thinks of your opinions?

I think it chaps you because you feel deep inside slaughter is wrong.


----------



## smrobs

LadyAshen said:


> If you think you are right, what do you care what I or anybody else in cyberspace thinks of your opinions?
> 
> I think it chaps you because you feel deep inside slaughter is wrong.


I never said that I was right.........But I never said I was wrong either, I was just stating my opinion the same as everyone else. And what chaps me is people who automatically assume that I am cruel to animals, or that I am ignorant, or that I can't _really_ love horses because I believe in slaughter. Now I am going to leave this thread before this turns into another big fight.


----------



## anrz

That is a very good poem- I will never understand why people would send their horses to a slaughter house just because they got too old to be ridden... my riding instructor has kept Cashalle, a VERY old gelding who has arthritis in his back legs and walks with a limp and his legs are always tilted one direction and he can't be ridden, but she keeps him because she LOVES him. People shouldn't own horses just because they can ride them, they should own them for the bond between horse and person.
I really do oppose horse slaughter houses- this gives a few reasons why...
"In July 1991, they were unloading one of the double-decker trucks. A horse got his leg caught in the side of the truck so the driver pulled the rig up and and the horse's leg popped off. The horse was still living, and it was shaking. [Another employee] popped it on the head and we hung it up and split it open. ... Sometimes we would kill near 390, 370 a day. Each double-decker might have up to 100 on it. We would pull off the dead ones with chains. Ones that were down on the truck, we would drag them off with chains and maybe put them in a pen or we might drag them with an automatic chain to the knockbox. Sometimes we would use an electric shocker to try to make them stand. To get them into the knockbox, you have to shock them ... sometimes run them up the [anus] with the shocker. ... When we killed a pregnant mare, we would take the guts out and I would take the bag out and open it and cut the cord and put it in the trash and sometimes the baby would still be living, and its heart would be beating, but we would put it in the trashcan.", "between 7,000 to 9,000 Thoroughbred racehorses are slaughtered every year."

So yeah, sorry this is so long, but I am just offended by what this person wrote to the author: "These are useless horses that no one wants. How else are you going to get rid of them?" From an email sent to the author. They have no right to say whether a horse is useless or not. A horse no longer useful to the racing community may be a great horse for someone who wants to get involved in h/j. An old horse may make a great companion horse. This is VERY long.
I can see the point that slaughter in the US may be good since we are a sight more human than Mexico... I still oppose it though.


----------



## anrz

I do agree, though, that breeding should be regulated along with slaughter. I think breeding needs to be cut back on because so many horses that go to slaughter could be loved and cared for, but with more and more horses being bred, they don't get that second chance. Many people who ride aren't going to need the 'perfect bloodlines' anyway. A majority of the people out there are not going to go to the Olympics or Badminton, and never plan on it. A horse who does their job well is just as good as a horse with great bloodlines who does their job well, in my opinion.


----------

